
Ask HN: How do small startups and non-technical founders do data analysis? - kevindeasis
Is it pretty much still the same as four years ago?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=4707903
======
twunde
Pretty much but with even more choices depending on the data being analyzed. I
will also add that Excel and Access are both heavily used, especially if you
don't need to analyze terrabytes of data at the same time. Excel maxes out
after a little more than 2 million rows, and Access can handle about 2 gb of
data.

~~~
kevindeasis
I was wondering how much have changed, and what you've mentioned is exactly
what I've thought. Thanks for that!

